

Show HN: Commune, simply track who owes what in a shared home - truffle_pig
https://commune-app.herokuapp.com/

======
xasos
Love this! I built a very simple version of this with Angular about a year ago
for people with roommates. Very effective and a great way to keep everyone on
top of chores.

~~~
truffle_pig
Thanks! Were there any features you've found missing in this one?

------
slvv
I wish there was a way to see what it does and what everything looks like
without signing up/adding a username and everything.

~~~
truffle_pig
You don't need to sign up (just names of users + home name), but I could put
up a demo home too.

~~~
slvv
Exactly - a demo home is what I'm looking for. :)

------
fishnchips
It arrived two years too late for me but would have been a life-saver at
times.

